# How do you say the name 'Myfanwy'?



## ELO (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm presuming it's welsh  .....How do you say it? I guess the answer is 'carefully'! 

(resists all temptation to make smutty innuendo )


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 19, 2007)

mi-fan-wee


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Jan 19, 2007)

Mi-Fan-Way is I believe the correct pronounciation.

Its one of those womens names that quite frankly I find very attractive.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 19, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> mi-fan-wee


Ooo, you're gonna be in so much trouble.


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 19, 2007)

littlebabyjesus said:
			
		

> Ooo, you're gonna be in so much trouble.




is that not correct? i'm sure in Under Milk Wood there's someone called Myfanwy and it's pronounced like that.

or was it Ivor The Engine?


----------



## trashpony (Jan 19, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> is that not correct? i'm sure in Under Milk Wood there's someone called Myfanwy and it's pronounced like that.
> 
> or was it Ivor The Engine?



I played Myfanwy in Under Milk Wood when I was at school. David Land played my husband but I had a huge crush on him and I blushed every time he came near me


----------



## ELO (Jan 19, 2007)

KeyboardJockey said:
			
		

> Mi-Fan-Way



Ouch. Pretty much as I feared. 'Me duck' it will be then


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 19, 2007)

I thought the vowels were pronounced differently to Dubversion's version


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 19, 2007)

trashpony said:
			
		

> I played Myfanwy in Under Milk Wood when I was at school. David Land played my husband but I had a huge crush on him and I blushed every time he came near me




did he realise this and come elsewhere instead?


(look, i just thought eastender might miss this thread, ok? )


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 19, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> is that not correct? i'm sure in Under Milk Wood there's someone called Myfanwy and it's pronounced like that.
> 
> or was it Ivor The Engine?


 
Single 'f' is pronounced like a 'v', double 'ff', as in William Hague's wife Ffion, is an 'f' sound.

The first 'y' is a schua (a neutral 'uh' vowel sound)


----------



## Dubversion (Jan 19, 2007)

so is it muh-van-way?

or muh-van-wee?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 19, 2007)

You're so wrong it's laughable.  

The Welsh F sounds like the English V. So, the middle bit sounds like Van not Fan.

This is the mistake 99.9% of non-Welsh speakers make, even on that Little Britain show.

I know what I'm talking about here because I'm Welsh first language, and Myfanwy is my daughters name.

edit - ah, littlebabyjesus beat me to it.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 19, 2007)

Second one.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 19, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> so is it muh-van-way?
> 
> or muh-van-wee?



Neither really.

Say the word "Wirral". Drop the "rral" and that's it.

Muh-Van-Wi(rral)


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 19, 2007)

Now that's sorted can you sing "Pam oes dicter, o Myfanwy?" ?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 19, 2007)

littlebabyjesus said:
			
		

> Single 'f' is pronounced like a 'v', double 'ff', as in William Hague's wife Ffion, is an 'f' sound.
> 
> The first 'y' is a schua (a neutral 'uh' vowel sound)




That's what I meant when I was talking about Dub's *Mi*


----------



## ELO (Jan 19, 2007)

Edited, I've already incurred the wrath of the welsh nation once on here


----------



## ELO (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks for the help BTW


----------



## rhys gethin (Jan 19, 2007)

English persons - remember our 'f' is pronounced as in your word 'of', our 'ff' as in your word 'off'.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 19, 2007)

rhys gethin said:
			
		

> English persons - remember our 'f' is pronounced as in your word 'of', our 'ff' as in your word 'off'.




and your double ell?


----------



## liampreston (Jan 19, 2007)

Like "this" with your teeth closed  =)


----------



## ELO (Jan 19, 2007)

rhys gethin said:
			
		

> English persons - remember our 'f' is pronounced as in your word 'of', our 'ff' as in your word 'off'.




This is getting harder by the minute.  

Trying to avoid the english imperialist trap I edited out above, just how did our two tongue's get so far apart? 

For instance German (a country a reasonable distance away with no land borders) you can read more or less as is, even if you don't understand a word a german speaker would proberbly understand you. 

There is no logical reason for it at all.


----------



## tuesday's child (Jan 19, 2007)

a (Welsh) friend's little girl has this name and her family pronounce it almost like "Tiffany" but with an 'M' instead of a 'T'.  Is that completely wrong then?


----------



## ELO (Jan 19, 2007)

tuesday's child said:
			
		

> a (Welsh) friend's little girl has this name and her family pronounce it almost like "Tiffany" but with an 'M' instead of a 'T'.




Please tell me this is a wind up?


----------



## tuesday's child (Jan 19, 2007)

ELO said:
			
		

> Please tell me this is a wind up?



nope. they are American Welsh though.


----------



## ELO (Jan 19, 2007)

tuesday's child said:
			
		

> nope. they are American Welsh though.




That would explain a lot. I believe Ms Craddock's christian name means bottom over there  (and isn't even considered particularly vulgar).

They also wouldn't say 'my' as 'me/mi' as we do in England.


----------



## rhys gethin (Jan 19, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> and your double ell?



Put your tongue to say 'l' (tip against the top of the front teeth) and BREATHE out.  When you get used to this you'll tend to open the tongue to the left or the right, but don't worry about that just now.


----------



## rhys gethin (Jan 19, 2007)

ELO said:
			
		

> This is getting harder by the minute.
> 
> Trying to avoid the english imperialist trap I edited out above, just how did our two tongue's get so far apart?
> 
> ...



No problem:  English was once a dialect of German;  'Welsh', Cornish and Breton were once dialects of British.   Obviously the two are more different than, say, Friesian and English ('Good butter and good cheese/is good English and good Friese').


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 19, 2007)

rhys gethin said:
			
		

> Put your tongue to say 'l' (tip against the top of the front teeth) and BREATHE out.  When you get used to this you'll tend to open the tongue to the left or the right, but don't worry about that just now.




ah right.  I'm getting the hang of this now 

and chwech?


----------



## rhys gethin (Jan 19, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> ah right.  I'm getting the hang of this now
> 
> and chwech?



I charge for 'chwech'.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 19, 2007)

rhys gethin said:
			
		

> I charge for 'chwech'.




I can just about manage it, if I haven't got throatful of phlegm  


My ex-b/f's first language was Welsh.  He was from a little hamlet near Llandyssul.  Bit too quiet for me


----------



## liampreston (Jan 19, 2007)

lochwech


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 19, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> is that not correct? i'm sure in Under Milk Wood there's someone called Myfanwy and it's pronounced like that.
> 
> or was it Ivor The Engine?



You are thinking of Jones the steam


----------



## rhys gethin (Jan 19, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I can just about manage it, if I haven't got throatful of phlegm
> 
> 
> My ex-b/f's first language was Welsh.  He was from a little hamlet near Llandyssul.  Bit too quiet for me



My Mother's family came from Llwyndafydd, up the coast a bit.   So:  clearing the throat is about it.   Most English can't say 'loch' or 'Bach', but it you listen to the experts say those, that'll help.   How matey are you and the ex?   It is easy to demonstrate 'ch', hard to explain.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 19, 2007)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> You're so wrong it's laughable.
> 
> The Welsh F sounds like the English V. So, the middle bit sounds like Van not Fan.
> 
> ...



It's a very pretty name  

My neighbour's kid is called Bryn and mine's middle name will be Welsh but not the first one - no one can pronounce or spell them properly in England


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 19, 2007)

rhys gethin said:
			
		

> My Mother's family came from Llwyndafydd, up the coast a bit.   So:  clearing the throat is about it.   Most English can't say 'loch' or 'Bach', but it you listen to the experts say those, that'll help.   How matey are you and the ex?   It is easy to demonstrate 'ch', hard to explain.




Haven't seen him for years.  He came from the type of area where English was NOT spoken   and he taught me to count up from one to ten.  I'd always have to pause and get me act together though when it came to chwech 

He called me Bach all the time


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 19, 2007)

trashpony said:
			
		

> It's a very pretty name
> 
> My neighbour's kid is called Bryn and mine's middle name will be Welsh but not the first one - no one can pronounce or spell them properly in England




Well that's silly.  No English are EVER going to learn to spell it if the only place they see it is in Wales.

Educate the English


----------



## rhys gethin (Jan 19, 2007)

trashpony said:
			
		

> It's a very pretty name
> 
> My neighbour's kid is called Bryn and mine's middle name will be Welsh but not the first one - no one can pronounce or spell them properly in England



Yup - It is like not being able to pronounce that Indian film-star's name on Big Brother - - it shows how superior they are, I suppose, though I can't, unfortunately, understand what they grunt and gargle as they bully people.


----------



## rhys gethin (Jan 19, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Well that's silly.  No English are EVER going to learn to spell it if the only place they see it is in Wales.
> 
> Educate the English



Fair play, I do my best, but most of 'em don't want to know.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 19, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Well that's silly.  No English are EVER going to learn to spell it if the only place they see it is in Wales.
> 
> Educate the English



That's why it'll be his middle name - education but at a level that won't really piss him off if it gets spelt wrong


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 19, 2007)

rhys gethin said:
			
		

> Yup - It is like not being able to pronounce that Indian film-star's name on Big Brother - - it shows how superior they are, I suppose, though I can't, unfortunately, understand what they grunt and gargle as they bully people.



Oh yeah, Shilpa Shetty. You'd think if you couldn't remember Shetty, you'd think as Shitty as a reminder and not popadom


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 19, 2007)

trashpony said:
			
		

> That's why it'll be his middle name - education but at a level that won't really piss him off if it gets spelt wrong




Be Welsh, be Proud!  Give him a good old Welsh name


----------



## trashpony (Jan 19, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Be Welsh, be Proud!  Give him a good old Welsh name



I could name him after my neighbour - Meredith. Or my grandad - Gwilym. I don't think he'd thank me though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 19, 2007)

trashpony said:
			
		

> I could name him after my neighbour - Meredith. Or my grandad - Gwilym. I don't think he'd thank me though





hm, on second thoughts....


A nice modern Welsh name then, if such a thing exists


----------



## rhys gethin (Jan 19, 2007)

trashpony said:
			
		

> I could name him after my neighbour - Meredith. Or my grandad - Gwilym. I don't think he'd thank me though



Meredydd.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 19, 2007)

rhys gethin said:
			
		

> Meredydd.


----------



## Callie (Jan 19, 2007)

whats the welsh for seven, eight and nine??

I can count up to six but always get stuck and lapse into german


----------



## Callie (Jan 19, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Well that's silly.  No English are EVER going to learn to spell it if the only place they see it is in Wales.
> 
> Educate the English



Angharad?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 20, 2007)

Callie said:
			
		

> whats the welsh for seven, eight and nine??
> 
> I can count up to six but always get stuck and lapse into german



saith, wyth, naw.

All together now...

un 
dau
tri
pedwar
pump
chwech
saith
wyth
naw
deg 

Da iawn.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 20, 2007)

Callie said:
			
		

> whats the welsh for seven, eight and nine??
> 
> I can count up to six but always get stuck and lapse into german


"Eins, zwei, drei, funf!" said Callie, fearlessly.



gets coat and runs like buggery to Eglwswrw.


----------



## Kameron (Jan 20, 2007)

Cwtch

((((( thread )))))


----------



## laptop (Jan 20, 2007)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> "Eins, zwei, drei, funf!" said Callie, fearlessly.




Ein, zwei, drei, *pedwar*, funf!


----------



## Callie (Jan 20, 2007)

laptop said:
			
		

> Ein, zwei, drei, *pedwar*, funf!




pedwar is probably my favourite


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 23, 2007)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> un
> dau
> tri
> pedwar
> ...




wyth   = I thought it was oith?   Maybe Welsh b/f was illiterate


----------



## cesare (Jan 23, 2007)

trashpony said:
			
		

> It's a very pretty name
> 
> My neighbour's kid is called Bryn and mine's middle name will be Welsh but not the first one - no one can pronounce or spell them properly in England



I was nearly called that, after one of my great aunts. And one of my brother's names is Bryn (short for Brinley btw if that's on your potential baby names list  ). Oh, and one of my great uncle's was Llewellyn but he got called Llew most of the time, tis a bit of a mouthful innit


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 24, 2007)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> Neither really.
> 
> Say the word "Wirral". Drop the "rral" and that's it.
> 
> Muh-Van-Wi(rral)



Which area are you from Mwgdrwg?
here it would be pronounced Muh-Van-Wee ( instead of Wi-hard I sound)


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 25, 2007)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Which area are you from Mwgdrwg?
> here it would be pronounced Muh-Van-Wee ( instead of Wi-hard I sound)



Anglesey.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jan 26, 2007)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> Anglesey.



* Gavin bites stupid Hwntw lip *


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 26, 2007)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> Anglesey.



aaah norf Sarf differences then


----------

